# Cedar key



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Spending the first half of the week leading up to thanksgiving in cedar key, been once before in December and we cleaned up on sea trout on the flats around the islands out front. 
It will be a rising tide all morning that week, and This time my wife wants to catch redfish, we are not fans of drowning cut bait off a point. Bringing my 16 roughneck, wondering if we should focus our efforts on the oyster bars and tidal creeks to the north and south east, and how far we really need to go it it all looks so fishy.
I wanted to go back to steinhatcheee but my wife says there is nothing to do ….thanks y’all


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Hit the creeks on low incoming. That time of year they should be in the holes. But honestly late Nov is big trout season. You’ll find Reds, likely smaller ones, but if you find a hole with em you can easily catch in the double digits. Once the water comes in hit the bars.


----------

